# Cheat Meals



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

As the title says, cheat meals. I have started this thread in the cutting section as currently im trying to loose the small but annoying little belly I have.

I've read eat healthy all week, then have ONE "cheat meal" consisting of unhealthy (yet yummy) food! This keeps the metabolism high apparently - and keeps one from insanity.

Do any of you have cheat meals? If so, how often and what? Does it work for you?

Cheers!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 5239


Go hard or go home!!! ?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Now thats what im talkin about!! ^^


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a cheat window of 6 hours on a Sunday....

LOVE IT !!


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah cheat meals work as long as they dont turn into cheat days.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tbh it's been a while since I've had anything like that. I'd quite happily eat clean pretty much 24/7 but it's only fair to indulge occasionally to keep those around me sane if nothing else!

I've been dieting for 4 weeks now, I'd say that's my second treat in that time. I've got 9.5 weeks till my holiday, I might have a couple more but once I hit the 6 week mark I'll be as strict as it gets to see what I can do with myself.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a high carb day on Sundays (1000g+).

Normally, I keep these clean (Brown Rice, Sweet Potato, Rice cakes etc) which is what I've done the last 2 weeks, but there have been a few time where I've added in crappier foods such as Vienetta's, Rhubbarb Pie, Carrot cake etc.

Its more instinctual, but i can't eat crap too long, coz I just can't handle it, mentally.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I like to try and get a good, but fairly healthy meal out in - or have a friend cook me a meal. I find it difficult to get back on the wagon after a cheat, and if it's anything major I can suffer from water retention afterwards. I also have old bulimic tendencies which I have to keep an eye on - focusing on cheats only makes me worse in the respect that I start to depend on it. I also like to socialise on a particular music scene off season, so usually have that as a cheat night when I'll have a few drinks, and the healthiest kebab I can find on the way home (chicken with lots of salad). Other weeks it's a meal out with family or friends and I find two courses enough to enjoy food without any negative sides. I like to taste food and Burger King or Maccy D's isn't going to do it for me - I find it very bland and prefer real cooking. Doesn't mean I don't go crazy every once in a while, but spending 4 days a week waiting for water retention to go away isn't my idea of fun, nor enjoying the results of having an inshape body!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't believe in seeing food as a "treat" or a "reward". Telling yourself that you are "cheating" implies to your subconscious that the rest of the time you're "on a diet". The word DIET is just the way you eat!

Binge eating isn't a good thing either, I'm all for some of what you fancy however I believe in calling it a "refeed", as I personally believe in aiming to use it to benefit not create a hinderance or setback.

I structure it loosely; little sugars/bad fats; the same amount of protein I'd usually have in that meal, and high carbohydrate to fill my muscles up... Great for training legs the next day! It doesn't have to be junk.

I also give myself an hour. Less room for damage.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mmmmm.... Pizza....


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ElleMac said:


> I don't believe in seeing food as a "treat" or a "reward". Telling yourself that you are "cheating" implies to your subconscious that the rest of the time you're "on a diet". The word DIET is just the way you eat!
> 
> Binge eating isn't a good thing either, I'm all for some of what you fancy however I believe in calling it a "refeed", as I personally believe in aiming to use it to benefit not create a hinderance or setback.
> 
> ...


My boyfriend commented on how stopping using the word 'cheat' has really improved my competition dieting this year, I've been a lot more consistent as a result and when I did decide back in April to go an break the diet one night I didn't beat myself up over it, nor perform compensatory cardio. Refeed feels wierd to me, almost as if you are under feeding in the first place - which we sort of are, but still!

I've been calling it having whatever I like, and not having to weigh, pre-cook, portion something right now would do!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheat seems to be more for the mind than the metabolism, either way - all things good in proportion


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

I had a cheat meal every week while dieting for my show. And im talking a feast. Up to 7-8000 calories in one sitting. It definetly fired up my metabolism for a few days. I tried a week without a cheat meal and it was a nightmare. So sluggish, lethargic, drained, i had nothing left in me and didnt look any better the following week. I really think cheat meals are benifical. Especially to me. A cheat meal brought significal changes to the way i looked the following week.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

whats this cheat meal you talk about, its all you can eat in about 6 hours,a cheat meal iv tried put 2lbs on the next day wtf is 2lb going to do,you need speed up you metabolism to start the fat burning again. o and i never cheat in the week at all..my cheat day i reckon i put a good half stone come monday and all gone by wednesday morning.

think people eat good but still have the odd cheat you people dont deserve your cheat meal cheat day...


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

4 hours on a Saturday... Anything goes, as I get to pre-contest it is a lot more structured, but still make sure I have the calorie increase for obvious reasons ;-)


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

dorris1988 said:


> I had a cheat meal every week while dieting for my show. And im talking a feast. Up to 7-8000 calories in one sitting. It definetly fired up my metabolism for a few days. I tried a week without a cheat meal and it was a nightmare. So sluggish, lethargic, drained, i had nothing left in me and didnt look any better the following week. I really think cheat meals are benifical. Especially to me. A cheat meal brought significal changes to the way i looked the following week.


Yes, you WERE a nightmare without one!!! The way your body reacts to simple sugars and the huge cheat meals you had is incredible. Aaron would wake up fuller, leaner and more vascular... Every time... Ar$e 

Everyone is different I guess. Depends on your personal goals. I personally aim for a healthy mindset (first) which is why I said the above, and optimum health 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kashra (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey..

I take one cheat meal in a month and that on first weekend of new month..

Mostly i take some fast foods as cheat meal


----------

